# flush cutting



## david_carmen

Există în româneşte o sintagmă consacrată pentru "flush cutting", atunci când este vorba de "tăiere/tundere la acelaşi nivel" a coroanei copacilor/arbuştilor/tufelor?

Mulţumesc.


----------



## Kraus

Am găsit "tăiere rasă" pe Google (96 ocurenţe). Sper că poate să fie util


----------



## david_carmen

Din câte am înţeles, "tăierea rasă" înseamnă mai degrabă defrişare.

"Flush cutting" se referă la curăţarea arborilor de crengile uscate, primăvara.

Între timp, am găsit sintagma "tăiere la nivel pentru o formă optimă (dreaptă sau rotundă)" cu scopul "toaletării arborilor şi arbuştilor". 

Mulţumesc, Kraus.


----------



## OldAvatar

david_carmen said:


> Din câte am înţeles, "tăierea rasă" înseamnă mai degrabă defrişare.
> 
> "Flush cutting" se referă la curăţarea arborilor de crengile uscate, primăvara.
> 
> Între timp, am găsit sintagma "tăiere la nivel pentru o formă optimă (dreaptă sau rotundă)" cu scopul "toaletării arborilor şi arbuştilor".
> 
> Mulţumesc, Kraus.



Am observat că se foloseşte şi _toaletarea arborilor/arbuştilor_.


----------



## david_carmen

Într-adevăr - cum spuneam şi mai sus - "toaletare" am găsit.
Doar că, se pare, toaletarea nu se face oricum, ci se face ţinând cont de acest “flush cutting”.  
Mulţumesc.


----------

